# 3/32" cog with 1/8" chain?



## hypnos (Jul 28, 2003)

Will soon be assembling my new fixed gear bike. Was all set to go with a 3/32" drivetrain, per Sheldon Brown's recommendation. After admiring the beautiful 1/8" chainring on my Campagnolo Pista crankset, I'm wondering if I should go ahead and buy an 1/8" inch chain and use it. Already have 2 EAI cogs that are 3/32". Can I use them? Would that be a bad idea?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

hypnos said:


> Will soon be assembling my new fixed gear bike. Was all set to go with a 3/32" drivetrain, per Sheldon Brown's recommendation. After admiring the beautiful 1/8" chainring on my Campagnolo Pista crankset, I'm wondering if I should go ahead and buy an 1/8" inch chain and use it. Already have 2 EAI cogs that are 3/32". Can I use them? Would that be a bad idea?


It works fine but it's loud as he!!.....The drivertrain had a lot more noise with 3/32 and 1/8 chain. To be fair, it was both chain ring and cog that where 3/32". Personally, I never liked 1/8" chains. All three ss/fixed are 3/32"


----------



## samcat (Feb 3, 2004)

*FWIW...I'd go all 1/8th*

I'm riding 1/8th D/A track cranks/44T ring, 1/8th Miche cog/carrier and a Wipperman Silver 1/8th chain.

The drivetrain is super quiet, super strong, and will last thousands of miles. 

Actually the only noise I've heard, was Sheldon who, when I stopped in to pick up the cogs and a backup chainring, tried to talk me into a 3/32nd. drivetrain. 

When I told him that the bike was built w/Campy long dropouts and set up for 1/8th, he quieted down...some. 

I think that his major issues regarding 1/8th vs. 3/32nd concern parts cost/availability more than anything else. As my FG/SS is not a rebuild of an older road frame, and I wasn't concerned about paying $15.00 for a 1/8th chain when a 3/32nd could be had for $9.00, or picking up a 1/8th SS freewheel when 3/32nd are much easier to find...the stronger/quieter option seemed the right way to go...

Additionally, I'm more confident in my 1/8th cogs than I would be riding 3/32nd.There's something to be said for the extra couple of threads engaged on the hub...

JMHO...

PH


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

samcat said:


> I'm riding 1/8th D/A track cranks/44T ring, 1/8th Miche cog/carrier and a Wipperman Silver 1/8th chain.
> 
> The drivetrain is super quiet, super strong, and will last thousands of miles.
> 
> ...


I agree. All 1/8 works well as does all 3/32. The noise came when I used a 1/8 chain with 3/32 cog and ring


----------

